# Burning My IMDRA Card



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

Since you can't post on IMDRA without having your posts deleted when you bad talk someone, I will post on here. I am officially done with IMDRA, burning my membership card as we speak. 

HA HA, edit that.


----------



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm.... What Did you say to get deleted ?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Seems to me, if you ain't got the stones to talk to that person face to face and instead feel you need to get on a public forum to air a complaint, deletion was the right move!!!*


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

Its typical of IMDRA, you reply to someone in a negative way that hurts their feelings the pull the post. I didn't start the post, I told the person how it is and it got there panties in a bind. Doesn't make a difference to me, I am no longer a supporter of IMDRA, especially after the stunt that was pulled in Texas at the worlds.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

nitro4294 said:


> *Seems to me, if you ain't got the stones to talk to that person face to face and instead feel you need to get on a public forum to air a complaint, deletion was the right move!!!*


 Klupi did'nt take a swing at a fellow forum member he commented on how IMDRA does things and they deleted the thread.


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

And now I see the IMDRA site is pulled, gee wonder why.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

KLUPI said:


> And now I see the IMDRA site is pulled, gee wonder why.


http://www.imdra.com/

This one?


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

Must have been temporary it was off last night, Christmas almost came early this year.


----------



## Hopupman1 (Nov 23, 2009)

It appears to me that someone is real bitter about nothing. Why are you trying to discredit this organization on every forum you go on and to anyone that will listen? If you don't like something leave it alone.!!!!!!! Having an opinion is one thing , trying to slander is another. Your post was deleted for offensive content. Tell the whole story Next time.


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

Your right, IMDRA was the most unorganized, screwed up, poorly run orginization I have ever been apart of. The majority of the people could see that, but as long as the owner was racking in money he didn't care. Just ask the people who where in the weekly meetings how issues where ignored that caused alot of the problems. 

The real story is I took a shot back at Nitrodynamics after he took at a shot at me. The truth hurts when everyone finds out your motors are junk and what happened? He went crying right to Floyd and had the post removed. Followed by about 10 emails to me threatening to kick my a$$ when he see's me. 

The point is that the previous owner would pull your post or edit it if there was any negativitiy in anyway. That is crap, if I want to bitch about something in an orginization that I paid to be a part of, It should be heard. Not just erase the post because that is the easy thing to do rather then address the problem. 

I can only hope the new owners do alot better job then the previous owner and I am sure they will from talking to them on the phone.


----------



## Hopupman1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Klupi, Seems that you have a cross to bear. ( with the owner perhaps)? Seems your gripe is more personal than business. Why not give that person a call and try to work through your problems? If you are as negative and angry as you appear on this post then maybe it was the right thing to do? In some of your previous post you talked about 100% unity to try to pull this sport together, but it appears you yourself are taking the low road. Give it a rest and try to move forward. Living in the past won't get anyone to the future.


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

I said what needed to be said and that is where I am leaving it. We shall see what the future holds with the new owners.


----------



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

I Dont Think There are Going to Be New Owners.... Same Owner , But I Think The Plan Is Others Will Be Running It....


----------



## NitroDynamics (Nov 25, 2009)

*Enough Drama, Already Please!!!!!*



nitro4294 said:


> *Seems to me, if you ain't got the stones to talk to that person face to face and instead feel you need to get on a public forum to air a complaint, deletion was the right move!!!*





Hopupman1 said:


> It appears to me that someone is real bitter about nothing. Why are you trying to discredit this organization on every forum you go on and to anyone that will listen? If you don't like something leave it alone.!!!!!!! Having an opinion is one thing , trying to slander is another. Your post was deleted for offensive content. Tell the whole story Next time.


 I agree Klupi needs to grow a set, well said "nitro4294". Yes the real story is Klupi came into a post about "congrats to BigE of NitroDyanamics" for my engines winning at all 3 IMDRA Nationals and the Walbern invitational 2009 in Chicago. After several respectful posts from others went up, Klupi started in with his negativity, lies , deception and extreme slander upon myself. Due to the extreme nature of his slandering hateful comments directed at myself and business, his comments were removed as anybody.s would have per the posting rules of IMDRA forums. Just as you see him come in here and slander upon IMDRA , Floyd Vick and Nitrodynamics. 
Yet Klupi sits behind his PC attacking Floyd Vick (owner IMDRA) for making money ( who would do it all for free? ) (t shirts , trophy's , travel , track rental, VHT , run all the races , post all the stats , maintain the website , take all the calls , deal with hatred and criticism ,etc etc.) But then Klupi himself makes a profit , selling products to the RC Drags community , I guess its OK for some people to make money , but not eveybody?
Furthermore , the attacks that got him banned from the IMDRA site , were directed at me only , Not IMDRA . So what is all this about "_ if I want to bitch about something in an orginization that I paid to be a part of, It should be heard. Not just erase the post because that is the easy thing to do rather then address the problem._" Your problem was with me and I am not part of IMDRA , but you don,t have the nad,s to even take my calls or return them as I requested. I guess its just easier to hide behind your PC , and throw stones.

After this is posted , I expect to completely be Flamed and attacked by Klupi. I refuse to get in a Flame Fest , as I will not sink to that level.

Find a new quest that helps RC Drags half as much as IMDRA/Floyd Vick has.


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

It's called the UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION and a sub section called FREEDOM OF SPEECH, check it out sometime.


----------



## BIG JIM WOODMAN (Mar 30, 2008)

*Duh!*



Paul Songas said:


>


This is entertaining!:thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

ah hell, this is good stuff man!


someone call the waaaaambulance! :lol:


----------



## TheMAXXinator (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree get over it stop crying and be a man! If you have a problem handle it like men or gentlemen. Im 32 y/o disabled vet with both my legs blown off and only 2 fingers on my left hand. I dont go around yelling at everybody because im mad. I have a reason to be mad but I live my life everyday enjoying this hobby for what it is and the people in it. Granted there are some people I dont agree with but its never escalated to a fight like this. Its a hobby and some people use it as a business and I respect all who are in it. So move on shake hands and have fun for Christ sakes life is too short for stupid games.

Doug


----------



## rj14 (Nov 4, 2006)

TheMAXXinator said:


> I agree get over it stop crying and be a man! If you have a problem handle it like men or gentlemen. Im 32 y/o disabled vet with both my legs blown off and only 2 fingers on my left hand. I dont go around yelling at everybody because im mad. I have a reason to be mad but I live my life everyday enjoying this hobby for what it is and the people in it. Granted there are some people I dont agree with but its never escalated to a fight like this. Its a hobby and some people use it as a business and I respect all who are in it. So move on shake hands and have fun for Christ sakes life is too short for stupid games.
> 
> Doug


Thank you for your service.

Keep having fun! You have the right perspective....after all, these things are just toy cars!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

KLUPI said:


> It's called the UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION and a sub section called FREEDOM OF SPEECH, check it out sometime.


I was just wandering around the site checking things out and wasn't going to type a word until I saw the above.
Maybe you should read what the First Amendment Rights are yourself. I've seen thisa used as a sorry excuse for attacking someone or wherever someone thinks that it's convenient to use it.
I spent 4 years as a boating forums Moderator over at RC Universe so I've seen this hand trying to be played.
Any privately run site does not have to adhere to the First Amendment rights. These sites are global, not just for US citizens. I've seen Canadians and other foreigners trying to pull this stunt and they're more clueless than you!
Any privately run forum site has the right to allow or delete any thread or posting that they see fit to do. If they toss my posting or yours, they're doing what they must do to keep the peace.


----------



## BIG JIM WOODMAN (Mar 30, 2008)

*Ditto*



Paul Songas said:


>


+1:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BIG JIM WOODMAN (Mar 30, 2008)

TheMAXXinator said:


> I agree get over it stop crying and be a man! If you have a problem handle it like men or gentlemen. Im 32 y/o disabled vet with both my legs blown off and only 2 fingers on my left hand. I dont go around yelling at everybody because im mad. I have a reason to be mad but I live my life everyday enjoying this hobby for what it is and the people in it. Granted there are some people I dont agree with but its never escalated to a fight like this. Its a hobby and some people use it as a business and I respect all who are in it. So move on shake hands and have fun for Christ sakes life is too short for stupid games.
> 
> Doug


_Doug, May your personnel sacrifices never be Ignored_. 
Service men and women have served this country and made untold personnel sacrifices. Just so people can whine publicly. I'm all for freedom of speech but ones rights to freedom of speech ends at most peoples ears. I don't care in this case who threw the first stone. It should be handled privately.


----------

